# Montana Guy with MTD transmission problem



## toyroomgrandpa (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

Just completed my registration after browsing some questions to my problem. I have a 2011 MTD Model 31A-32AD700. The transmission is a 618-04296A. I did locate a post from someone who had the same problem; Wheels will not engage and jerks. All cables, and belts check out. Before I commit to purchasing a transmission I want to be certain that I am not overlooking something simple. The trouble shooting section in the manual is very limited. There a no adjustments for the drive cable or transmission. How do you determine if the transmission is bad or what the problem may me. Check you all later. 

John


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum ! i would clean the friction disc/wheel assembly and re-check the adjustments. jmo


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Grandpa !!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome John.
That transmission reminds me of something from a lawn mower. I haven't ran across something like this on a snow blower before.








Image above from Amazon ad
http://www.amazon.com/MTD-Snowblower-Transmission-918-04296B-618-04296B/dp/B0017OUCYC

Edit:
It looks like it would be easy to troubleshoot/isolate.
Remove the belt from the pulley and turn it by hand and see if there are broken/missing teeth on the gears by watching the shaft turn.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I found an old post here with someone having the same or nearly the same transmission.
Link.









I also found a step by step from another owner that replaced theirs here.
Link2


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF John. Looks like our outstanding research staff has found some answers for you to help you out.


----------



## toyroomgrandpa (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks to all who responded. I just about caved in and took the machine to our local Ace Hardware. Now I'm going to tackle this thing myself. Sure as heck can't make it any worse and I might just learn something. It sounds like the transmission is most likely the problem. Once I take it apart I'll no for sure. Will report back.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The hard part of changing the trans, is driving the roll pins out on the axle shaft. Start soaking them in some PB Blaster. You may want to get some new pins at the local hardware.


----------

